# Error Message



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi, I'm new here, so hope I don't mess this up.... My computer is a Compaq 2000 ME. I installed the Virus Hunter Scan yesterday. It showed I had 25 viruses (which I aquired the day before through pop ups & suddenly 3 things were downloaded onto my computer) mostly in restore archives, and it wasn't able to remove those. I followed directions on 'how to remove a virus in restore', that are on the Virus Hunter website. Now I get an error: Bdss has caused an error in LIBFN.DLL- try restarting. This happens when a high number of files have already been scanned, and it is reaching the restore files.
At this point the virus scan freezes up, but nothing else on the computer does. And no infected files have appeared yet, but I can't get a full scan to see if there are any. I must restart the computer to get the virus scan page off the screen.

I'm about to lose my mind! And I'm dreading a complete restore. Can anyone offer some advice? Thank you much!


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

Do you have Kazaa on your machine? According to a quick google search LIBFN.DLL is a kazaa related file. Kazaa is loaded with spyware and does not like it if the spyware is removed. If you paid for this virus scanner go to their website and ask for help, it's your right. If you downloaded the trial version, uninstall it and try another virus software, like avg antivirus(free if you don't live in europe) and scan again to make sure it just wasn't a problem with your copy of virus hunter. If the freezing occurs again with another virus scanner at the same point in the scan, then you have a problem that can only be corrected with a large hammer. Just kidding, but you'll probably have to reformat and reinstall if the second scanner freezes up as well.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You have to do a System Restore and you need have no worries about doing it either, its very easy,if you havent done one before read this site http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001012513122239?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam You need to get the restore files sorted to clear your problems.....let us know how you go on ........


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you, telecom69, for the advice. I printed the instructions to the System Restore, then did it, but the same thing happened. The virus scanning page froze when it scanned 141778 files, 2139 folders. So I did it another time & the same thing happened again. The file it is stopping on is 
D:\CPQDRV|211888\B2A\008\211888.ZIP=>APP\.ZIP INSTALL\99999983bto, if this is any help to you. To this point it showed no viruses, but I don't know beyond this. Or where to go from here!

Can you tell me if I can infect others through my e-mail, using my messengers, or if I go into my yahoo groups, can I infect them? This is driving me crazy! I love doing things on the computer and since this happened I haven't been.

Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok we will get there in the end,do this next,go here and download and run the online scanner http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ we will see how that deals with it,and by the way you CAN infect others through your Email


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Further to my post above,when you disabled system restore it should have deleted everything in your system restore so the ones in there should be gone now but leave it disabled till we have finished when you have time go here http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/ and download the free AVG anti-virus it is well known and respected everywhere,use that as your anti-virus from now on,it scans your emails too so you will be safe with that,when you get it click on the updates to get it up to scratch then run that also....see how you get on and let me know ......


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok, I just scanned with House Call. This was the one that first told me I had these tons of virsuses. It removed some a few days ago, but said it wasn't able to remove those in restore. This time it said I have NONE! But it scanned 35,690 files, next to the 141778, that the Virus Hunter scan (that I installed a few days ago) is showing, up to the point where it's freezing up. So can I believe I'm clean now? 

Another thing, I lost my windows media player when all those pop ups attacked the computer & 3 things downloaded themselves onto it. (I hope I did uninstall them all) Can you tell me how can I download another windows media player? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Connie yes you can take it you have none because disabling System Restore did the trick now dont forget to enable it again ......regarding Windows media player you can get it here http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/download/download.aspx or you can get an earlier version of it from here that a lot of people swear by saying its a lot more stable than the current one http://www.download.com/3000-2139-5948260.html?tag=lst-0-1
I dont know if you have *ad-aware * or not but if not I would urge you to get it and run it every day to help keep your computer clean,you can get ad-aware here http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html when you have downloaded it click on updates before running and always get rid of everything that it finds .......

The other half of the deadly duo is *Spybot * which you can get here http://www.download.com/3000-8022-10122137.html same thing update it before running then get rid of everything that it finds that has RED ticks by them,run this two or three times a week,but dont forget to update before running every time,you wont get that many from Spybot but ad-aware is very good and updates very regularly,so there you go Connie this will keep you busy for a time let me know how you get on......take care

*If you just feel you want reassuring that you have No viruses just download and run that AVG anti virus I gave you the address of earlier *


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you so much, telecom69. I do have Ad-ware, but not the spy one. What does that do? I will get to the windows media tomorrow/today. It's 4:30 a.m. and I haven't been to bed yet. A bad habit of mine! Take care.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Connie,never neglect your beauty sleep,  I thought you were up late its just striking 11am here in the UK .....Anyway about spybot its similar in many ways to ad-aware but it finds different things,no one spyware programme can find everything as you probably know,its no problem to download and you really do need to have it to run in tandem with your ad-aware, sleep well and have a good day....


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Another day, but this computer just gets worse. I'm as far as having downloaded the free AVG Anti-Virus Scan, running a virus scan on it & it found another infection, in restore again, and it can't be removed. So I'm back to square one, doing the System Restore again. I now have this virus scannner & the one I purchased a few days ago, Virus Hunter, on line for $35.00. Is it ok to have BOTH running?..... The AVG said a folder is missing when I tried updating it, but it looked like it did it when i tried again later. And I keep getting dumb errors when I restart, all different. I'm so confused & disgusted! Why do I keep getting these infections in Restore? Or have they not all been removed when I did the restore system earlier?


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I downloaded the spy bot thing & I don't understand that at all! I ran it and saw some bad things on there, a sex list (???) or something to that effect, double click, and I don't know what all, but it was a lengthly list, and I don't know if some of that stuff is good or bad to remove. There was update folders & so on. I don't know if I should fool with this, I may mess this thing up worse than it already is. I tried reading about it, but that was no help, either


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

A sex list? The past is coming back to haunt you Connie. Adware/spyware is something we all hate, mostly because alot of these programs are simply designed poorly and can cause problems just as a result of that fact alone. In addition, they hide on your machine to serve what purpose? Who knows, maybe to send data back to the head office regarding your surfing habits so the head office can then flood your email with advertisements based on your particular interests. It's an invasion of privacy that I personally abhor. But, if you downloaded/installed a program it may be dependent on the spyware it came bundled with to operate correctly. So, you are correct to fear you may mess things up worse, to use your words.The key is to refuse to install anything that comes with Bonzi buddy or Gator my search bar or whatever. I have used spybot search and destroy and lavasofts' adware and both are programs that do their jobs well. In other words they won't detect kernel32.dll as being spyware. So you can trust them to get rid of spyware, but the question is what programs, toolbars, IE buttons,etc., do you have that you don't wanna lose but are detected as spyware. 
But again, it won't show you windows system files as being spyware if that's what you are worried about.


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Well, I got brave & went back and read more on the Spye Bot one. Even brave enough to let it remove the bad guys. And so far the computer's still working!!!!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Connie Icant understand how you got another infection in System Restore if you had it disabled,thats supposing you did,you didnt by any chance enable it again did you? its best left disabled till we have finished.....

*Spybot * when you click to update it there may be a list appear,so you put a tick by all those then click update and it will download them .....
then when you click find problems ,there will be another list appear at the top there may be some items clicked in RED those are the ones that will be removed when you click fix problems,any others are left to your discretion,dont remove them unless you are sure,they are just suspect .......

*At the moment just run spybot again and tick fix problems you dont need to do any thing else at the moment it will remove the ones ticked in red * .......

Regarding having two running not really a good idea,they may conflict,you can decide later which one you will keep permanently,dont get frustrated about these things sometimes they do take a bit of time to clear up your not far away ......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Further to my post above you can rest assure that all spyware/viruses whatever WERE removed when you disabled system restore ........


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, I had turned the system restore back on before you told me not to, and i had forgot it was on until you mentioned something about this later. Now since I did the remove things on the SpyBot, almost every time I go to my mail, or like when I came here, it tells me doubleclick wants in, and asks me if I want to allow this. Is this normal? It gets to being a pain.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Just got your message about the fact you let spybot remove the bad guys,good for you,thats all you need to do at the moment,we can talk about the rest later that may be left in your list as they are left to your discretion about removal ......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Doubleclick is some sort of marketing company, advertising etc,it seems like your firewall is asking you this,justkeep clicking NO we need to be finding that file and deleting it,you might possibly find it in add/remove programs in the control panel then you can click on it to highlight it and then click remove .....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its just possible that doubleclick might show up next time you run ad-aware in which case you can remove it from there, just checking,you do have the latest version of ad-aware dont you? its called ad-aware SE .....


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I removed a bunch of doubleclick before in Spybot, it's not showing in the add/remove box. But is NIVDIA Windows 95/98ME Display Drivers suppose to be in this box? Since this is a 2000ME. Also, Wild T angent Control Panel is in the CONTROL PANEL FOLDER. Is this suppose to be there? Seems like I removed some stuff with that name earlier with Spy Bot. This just never ends!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Do NOT remove Nvidia those are your display drivers,the Wild Tangent stuff you can get rid off they usually come with games of some sort ....the reason you are getting so much of this stuff is because of the sites you visit,its widespread at the moment is this spyware and almost everywhere you go it attaches itself in some way please be patient we will crack it eventually,have you got the latest version of Ad-Aware SE as I asked earlier? ......I have another little program I wouls like you to download when you are ready its called Spyware blaster and it stops spyware getting on your computer in the first place,let me know when you are ready to download it and I will give you the address .......


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, I do have the one you asked about. I just downloaded the new Ad-Aware,SE yesterday. Since my other was full of infection, I uninstalled it. Those 'things' get EVERYWHERE!! You can send me the link you spoke of now. Which one should I use most? This one, or Spy Bot that I already have downloaded?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

OK then this is what I suggest,run ad-aware every day,remembering to look for updates first......

Spybot about every other day,updates on this are few and far between .....

Now then with spywareblaster you dont run it or anything you just click on it and enable protection every day and it runs in the background keeping spyware at bay so every time you boot up just click on it and enable protection thats all you have to do,right, you can get it here http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2859.html
Go to it lol,

Asd you can see both spybot and ad-aware have to scan your computer for anything but this one is sort of like a guard to prevent it getting on in the first place....but they all work together in their own way ...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Just to put you in the picture its close to being 6am Sunday morning here in the UK so I guess its late night over where you are but the only time I wont be here is when you are asleep so dont hesitate to post any queries you have,any time you like,like you I wont be satisfied till you are that your computer is clean....just want you to be assured about that ....


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, it is 12:24 a.m. here. But I can't sleep anyway. We are all concerned about this 3rd hurricane within 3 weeks entering the Gulf Of Mexico. Eventho, it will be early next week before we know for certain just where it will make landfall. It's no fun to have to leave your home and everything you own behind you & flee to a safe location. But that's another story!

I just got the Spywareblaster downloaded. But I think what I read on there is that it won't work if I have no firewall. Is this true? I don't have one eversince I removed the Norton 2004 Internet Security Protection. That was a nightmare! And I got 3 viruses with it! Every day/night it was telling me someone was breaking into the computer's back door.

You are a very kind person to be of so much help to others. I'm so thankful you responded to my post. This computer has kept me sain through a very serious illness a few years ago. It's like my best friend. But don't you ever sleep? (smile)


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Like you Connie I just love my computer lol, I do sleep but not a lot Im always up early in the mornings,best time of the day in my opinion,its so quiet and peaceful, abaout the firewall you must have one thats for sure so Im going to give you the address of a free one,its the one I have always used so can vouch for it,its very unobtrusive and works quietly away in the background,so do me and yourself a favour and download it from here http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,8132,00.asp


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Sent you an email did you get it?


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, I just replied to you, I hope you got it. Good Night.


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Didn't sleep much at all. I have the firewall downloaded now, but that got a bit confusing for my little brain. They hit me with an upgrade to it right as I was finishing, and I'm not sure if I got it or not. I may have hit the wrong key & just ended up with the first thing I downloaded. Anyway, it still isn't showing on the SpywareBlaster. What must I do about that? And DistributionCom Services (RPCSS.EXE) wanted access to the network & I let it. Hope I did right. I hate when all these things ask for access, since I don't know what they are, to begin with. Never did get around to downloading the Windows Media player, with all the work you been giving me. (smile?)


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Have sent you an email about the firewall,the windows media player you can download in your own time no need to worry about that at the moment


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Eventho, I have installed a firewall, it's not showing in The SpywareBlaster. So all functions aren't working, if any. How do i fix this? Also, the computer's now freezing up when I disconnect from the internet. What next!???


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I dont understand what you mean by the firewall is not showing in spywareblaster .....Windows ME and shutdown problems are no strangers to each other Im afraid they have been around a long time, sooner than me try to explain them all read this site from Microsoft http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;273746 if you havent enabled System Restore again do it now or as soon as possible .....do you have all your windows updates up to date? if not go to this site and it will scan your computer and tell you what you need to update


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Spyware, adware, browser hijackers, and dialers are some of the fastest-growing threats on the Internet today.
By simply browsing to a web page, you could find your computer to be the brand-new host of one of these unwanted fiends!

The most important step you can take is to secure your system. And SpywareBlaster is the most powerful protection program available.



Prevent the installation of ActiveX-based spyware, adware, browser hijackers, dialers, and other potentially unwanted pests. 
Block spyware/tracking cookies in Internet Explorer and Mozilla/Firefox. 
Restrict the actions of potentially dangerous sites in Internet Explorer. 

SpywareBlaster can help keep your system spyware-free and secure, without interfering with the "good side" of the web.

And unlike other programs, SpywareBlaster does not have to remain running in the background.


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I do have the system restore enabled now. About the firewall..... on the Protection page, is an overview of SpywareBlaster's Protection Status, it says Mozilla/Firefox not installed. And when I click for information it says, Mozilla/Firefox not detected. If you do not have them installed, this protection offers no benefit. Since I downloaded the firewall AFTER the SpywareBlaster, will I have to uninstall this & reinstall it? On updates, I'm far from up to date on these.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Can you see the intertwined arrows of the firewall in your system tray by the clock? if you can and occasionally they change colour you can rest assured that its working ok....did you read the email that I sent about it? and all you need to do with spyware blaster is click on it and then on enable all protection ....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Further to the post above about firefox that is only if you have the firefox browser installed,I believe you are using internet explorer so it doesnt apply to you,tell me if you have firefox or not ......... Please do all the updates Connie as soon as you can they contain so many fixes for problems that have been found including one for shutdown problems....take your time do it at your leisure .....


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I read your email about the firewall, but i will read it again. Yes, I do see the up & down arrows in the task tray by the clock, and they do change colors. But what do I do about what I told you in my previous post? How can I activate the SpywareBlaster? Since it says it's of no benefit this way?


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh, I forgot.... No I don't have the firefox browser, I have the internet explorer, like you thought. What's going on when those 2 arrows for the firewall change colors? Another thing, I've frozed up before, but NEVER when I'd be shutting the computer down.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Do you see the icon for spywareblaster on your desktop?...you should do... if so just click on it and when it opens click to see if there are any updates and if not all you need to do is click on enable all protection its that simple nothing else to do,it doesnt scan like ad-aware or spybot for example.....read the link to microsoft I sent you earlier about the freezing on shutdown....dont try to do everything at once ...just take your time ...B 

When you see the firewall changing colours its just working away in the background monitoring things,dont worry about it .....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Sent you an email,not urgent read it at your leisure .....


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Now what the heck does this mean..... Avg 6.0 for windows- Driver (CORE) not found winerr=2..... I know it's something for this virus scan you had me download.

Just replied to your email.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its a little problem in AVG just for the moment right click on the AVG icon in the system tray,then click on Run AVG control center,then on update manager and then on update now and let it update if it will, follow instructions on screen ...more tonight see you then .....


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

And speaking of this firewall..... A few minutes ago I got a message in the log viewer which said, Somebody is scanning your computer's TCP ports: 445, 6129, 3410, and 139 have been scanned from...... and it gave what looked like an ISP #. A remote host it said. Severity was minor. Nothing protects this? And can I tell which ports these are and where?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

*[B]Cant imagine why you want to know this but here goes

Lately TCP Port 445 has become the target of LSASS exploiting worms like Sasser and Korgo.
First Sasser probes for systems with the target exploit on TCP port 445. NOTE this is a very common scan and is used for everything from finding systems with open shares to Sasser, as it just a SMB connection attempt.

Port 6129 Used by the Dameware remote administration software.
Inbound Traffic
There is a vulnerability within older versions of Dameware which can allow for unauthorized login and hence unauthorized use of Dameware for remote administration of a computer. Dameware was installed by some viruses for the purpose of remote administration of the infected system.

Outbound Traffic
Outbound scans if occurring in volume should be considered an indication of a possible infection or compromise on the source computer and should be investigated immediately.

Port 3410 You should ensure that all inbound TCP Port 3410 traffic is blocked by your firewall. The common infection method is via virus payload or P2P shared files.
Common Use
Used by the OptixPro Trojan.

Inbound Traffic
OptixPro is a powerful trojan written in Delphi which can give a remote user pretty well total control of a system. OptixPro can also disable a number of Anti-Virus and personal firewalls as well. You should ensure that all inbound TCP Port 3410 traffic is blocked by your firewall. The common infection method is via virus payload or P2P shared files.

Port 139 BIOS This is the single most dangerous port on the Internet. All "File and Printer Sharing" on a Windows machine runs over this port. About 10% of all users on the Internet leave their hard disks exposed on this port. This is the first port hackers want to connect to, and the port that firewalls block*

*All I can say on this is its a good job you have a firewall installed lol ........*[/B]


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

My reason for wanting to know this is, to begin with I don't understand any of it. Why would anyone be wanting to scan these ports on my computer? Is information there that they want? And can they give my computer all this terrible stuff you named, now that I have this firewall?

Wanted to let you know, incase you don't get a reply from me at some time, the city of New Orleans has been told to evacuate. That bad hurricane may hit here by Thursday some time. I don't know how soon we will decide to go. I have a lot of packing up of my framed pictures, photo albums, books, dvds, cds, and so on. I will try to tell you before I take the computer down, if we do this. We may not have a choice.


----------



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

In curiosity have followed your thread. I too have no firewall although I had one in the past. Most of the time you can just ignore all the "hits" that happen. Firewalls are very important I understand if one is connected via a Dsl or Cable connection. (The later being my connection) Goin to down load one soon!
Take care concerning the hurricane. Take any advice the authorities give, this is a mean one. Best wishes to all.


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you, FileSwap, for you wishes, this is scarey..... My connection is a dailup.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

*Filewasp*, You really should have a firewall as Im sure you know, the free one from Sygate is very good and easy to operate,its well worth downloading .....

By the way does that battery operated pencil sharpener have a digital readout


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Tonight I have already gotten the message 'someone is scanning my computer' THREE times. Is there any way to find out whose Isp this is?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Connie nice to have you back safe and sound,I dont know what you asked but if you were on a specific site at the time then thats a clue,did you get anything flash up on the screen?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

If you havent already done this read on....next time you open ad-aware se you will get an offer to upgrade so check in the bottom right hand corner of ad-aware screen and if its anything less than build 105 .....update by following the instructions on screen ......


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you, it's so nice to have a house to come back to. 

I looked at the Ad-aware SE. It says Build 1.04. I went to the upgrade info and it asks for regristration numbers, and makes it sound like I purchased this. I don't recall getting anything like that when I downloaded this one recently, when I had to uninstall the other because the virus scan said it had viruses in it. So how can I do the upgrade?

About what you asked, a little box appears each time it happens, says it's a log for the firewall. It gives the port numbers it says are being scanned, and an isp number that's doing it. I never noticed what site I was on, but why does 'whatever' this is do this? What's the purpose?

I'm having new problems now, it never ends! The computer's freezing up a lot. Sometimes it happens when I first connect, but mostly, it happens when I disconnect. The monitor in the task tray refuses to leave and I have to kill the computer by pressing the off button on the computer tower. This gets more depressing every day.


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok, I read down further and found the free download info and attempted to do it, but I got confused on it, so I uninstalled the previous one, then just went to the Lava website and downloaded the new one. Thank you for telling me about this.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Connie, Im afraid that freezing up in ME is quite common and has been around for some time,will get to that after we have done something to hopefully stop those boxes appearing ....

First RIGHT click on the firewall icon in the system tray 
then left click on options
then on OK in the box that appears
You will see a heading called notification, make sure that hide notification is ticked and hopefully that will take care of the boxes .....

Now the freezing on shutdown,a lot of the time its caused by a damaged sound exit file so read this below

*Determine if the shutdown problem is caused by a damaged exit sound file:
Click Start, point to Settings, click Control Panel, and then double-click Sounds and Multimedia.
Record the name and location of the Exit Windows sound, click Exit Windows in the Sound Events box, and then click None in the Name box.
Click OK, and then restart your computer*.

Test to determine if the issue is resolved by restarting your computer. If your computer does not shut down correctly, repeat steps A though C, but restore your original Exit Windows sound in step B, and then continue with step 5. If the issue is resolved, your Exit Windows sound file is damaged and must be replaced. To replace the sound file, restore the file from a backup, or reinstall the program that provided the sound file.

Take your time over this and see what you come up with ......

Ther are more things that can cause these problems and you can read about them here http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;273746
we can go through it later if you have any problems, this should keep you busy for a while


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

In addition to the post above,glad you got the updated ad-aware, ther are also available updates for Spybot and spywareblaster next time you open them click on updates they will update automatically ......


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I did the firewall thing you told me, that was easy. But I'm not really clear on this other thing. I went to the Sound & Multimedia box and 'NONE' is in the name box. I'm not sure what I did there, think I just clicked ok, but this thing's acting the same way upon closing down, it's not. Can you make what I'm suppose to do clearer, maybe by breaking down the 5 steps in the A,B,C-D
things I must do? Sorry, but this is a lot for my little brain. Thank you.


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm back with another question. (Been resting my brain, and yours!) Earlier a virus scan I did with the AVG 6.0 found this... a Trojan horse Downloader.Totavel.A, and now it's in a vault, but I don't see anything on here showing a vault. Can you tell me how bad this one is, and if I'm suppose to remove it from this vault now? Why do I keep getting these things? I'm careful about opening mail, and I thought the virus scan is suppose to catch these.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Once AVG has completely scanned your PC and found the viruses, a dialog box should appear, giving you the option to move the viruses to the vault. To delete the viruses from the vault, click on Program > AVG Virus Vault > select the viruses you wish to delete, then click Delete....Im not sure at this moment whether you can get into the vault any other way,Im looking into it now will post back.....

I have sent you this site http://www.idf50.co.uk/dm11.htm it explains all about what you want to know and you can read it at your leisure,better than me trying to explain it over lots of little posts ......you get these things from all sorts of sources Connie and thats why you have an anti-virus to catch them and dispose of them........hope this site helps to explain it all .... 

And by the way the virus scan DID catch it,thats why its in the virus vault ...

*I could not find out anything about Downloader.Totavel.A, maybe its a new one not yet notified .....*

We will get back to the problems of shutting down once you are happy with this virus problem,confuses the brain working on too much at once


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I went to the vault. 3 things are in there. It says 2 were removed. They were A0003178.CPY, in restore/temp. And 19180.TMP (was today's) in C:\WINDOWS\TEMP. But the one that has me curcious has a red cross in front of it. Named: Bundle25.EXE..... When I pass the crusor over it, it says, Back up copy. Path-C:\\windows\system\TVM B5 Bundle 25.EXE. What does all this mean?

About that virus, I found it when I scanned, but I had just updated it. So maybe it is brand new.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

A back-up copy is usually made in case there is a need to put it back on the computer for some reason, Ive done a search for it but cannot find anything,dont worry about it,just leave it there for the time being ......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

This next is a little experiment for you to do with regard to your shutdown problem and need you to have your speakers on .....does the computer give a little jingle when shutting down or not? if not this may well be the problem and will address that when you answer .......


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I had to have someone restore this computer, twice, due to my thing with getting virsuses. The first time I had Norton, and got 3 viruses. So I guess he took the short way out, and just did a complete restore. But he did say damage had been done & that was necessary. I had no sound of any kind after this last time. An online friend showed me how to set the opening sound, and that's the only one I have. Except for the sound messengers make. Or Callwave & games on yahoo. Took me a while to reply to you because now I'm having problems in here. I can get into the site, but can't always go to the section I need to. Just the top half of the page is readable. Below it stays that blue shade. Looks like it might be connected to the SpywareBlaster. I go click that, then I get in.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I think its time you posted a hijackthis log,there are so many things happening,so go here http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html and download to its own folder, hijackthis,read it carefully so you know how to post a log here,this will show us what might be causing these problems you are having ......


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

All I get when I click on that site is a green screen. And I'm still having problems getting this page I'm typing on to come up in here. Would another restore of this computer do any good? Much as I'm dreading going through putting everything back again! If so, is there a website to tell me how to do it? I can't afford to continue spending money on these things. Thanks.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I cant understand why you got a green screen when you clicked on that site maybe it was just busy,anyway regarding the re-install of your operating system If that is what you want to do take a look here http://www.cyberwalker.net/columns/mar98/031298.html

Or here http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,105866,00.asp


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I haven't had the heart to do a complete restore. And oddly enough, some of my problems seemed to have resolved themself. Maybe because the computer's defraging again, and doing a full scan disk once again.

My present problem is I can't get ipx to work on a site I have in links on one of my yahoo groups..... it use to! But I can get the other sites to work on my computer that uses ipx, too. And the one that doesn't work for me, does on my daughter's computer. So nothing is wrong with it. I removed ipx & reinstalled it, but that hasn't helped any. Would you know what the problem with this may be? I looked at the firewall log, and I don't think I blocked anything connected with this site. Thank you.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

http://osr5doc.sco.com:457/NetAdminG/ipxC.troubleshooting.html

http://support.intel.com/support/express/routers/8xxx/sb/CS-014030.htm#ipx

Dont have a clue about ipx,never heard of it till you mentioned it,but the two sites above are supposed to be troubleshooters for it,hope they help .........


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

I just ran the Spybot Search & Destroy, and in 'programs' it found a folder named Wild Tangent, and in that were many folders about games, webdrivers, wtupdates, dlls, and on & on. I don't have any games from this company on the computer. Other than the games that came it with, I have Zuma from yahoo. Can I remove Wild Tangent? 

Also, DOS Exploit, which says it's a security hole. Connected with HKEY? Think I have removed this in the past.

Please advise me, thank you.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi connie nice to hear from you again,yes you can remove anything you find that is connected with Wild Tangent,you may be able to find it in Add/Remove in the control panel it is as you say connected with games ......

If DSO Exploit keeps showing up the best way to stop it is to open up spybot and at the top of the screen click on MODE,then Advance Mode,then settings, then Ignore Products, you will be presented with a list,scroll down that list till you find DSO then tick it,and you shouldnt be bothered with it again ......

Hope you are keeping well ....take care

That DSO Exploit is a bug within Spybot itself and is supposedly being fixed,nothing to worry about


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Since I knew where the Wild Tangent folder was in 'programs', I removed it there. Then went to the add/remove box, saw it listed, but when I clicked on it it said it had already been removed, but said I could remove the name from this box, so I did that. But then, the first time I turned the computer on after that, I got this: ERROR RUNDLL. error loading C:\Progra\ll wild TA`1\APPS\CDA\CDAENG~1.DLL. system cannot find the path. So now this comes up each time I restart the computer. Guess I went about removing it the wrong way. Can you tell me how I can stop this error thing from coming up now?

Another, new problem has surfaced over the last few days. Whenever I take the computer offline, and either leave it with my yahoo homepage on the screen, or my desktop, it freezes up. Sometimes with the curser going to a black straight line, or not being visable at all. I checked for virsuses, and I have none. How can I fix this new trick it has learned now? Thank you!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

That error RUNDLL is because you uninstalled it the wrong way as you guessed this is what you need to do to get rid of it now 




Open the registry editor (Click Start > Run, type regedit). Locate the following key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 
In the right pane, find and delete the following entries ( if they exist) 

WildTangent CDA 

RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain 

Your other problem I have to do some research on and will post back later .......


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi, been giving you peace from me since things have been going better with this computer. But now I have run into a new problem, and hope you can advise me on this.

Last night a friend was downloading a radio show to me over the aol messenger, that she had recorded online. It was getting late, and I went to bed, leaving the computer on to complete this download, as I have in the past with songs she sent me. This morning when I came in here and looked at the monitor screen it was frozen and discolored with shadows across it. Rebooting did nothing for this. What's wrong now, and what can I do about this? THank you.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Connie, cant say its nice to see you back because you only come back when you have problems LOL, dont think I can help you much with this one,it looks to me as if something went wrong with the download in the night,from what you say,I take it the computer is OK otherwise? unless you are using a different one?


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. I am on the same computer, it's fine. But this screen is something else to look at. Sorry you feel that way, but I thought I was only to come on here to get help with solving problems I'm having. Or to help others with their's. But I'm not that knowledgeable.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I didnt mean anything derogatory in what I said it was just a joke,meaning its a shame you are always getting these problems,please dont take offence, these marks you refer to are they there all the time? do they completely obscure your desktop? have you got another monitor you could perhaps use temporarily to see if its a fault with the monitor perhaps?almost sounds like some sort of display problem ......

As an afterthought could it possibly be some sort of corrupted screensaver do you use one ?


----------



## ConnieVee (Sep 9, 2004)

It doesn't cover the entire screen, it's like a shadow that goes across from one side of the screen to the other, in different sections of the screen, a gray shade in color. My screen saver is made up of my personal photos from the 'My Pictures' folder in My Documents. They act as a slide show. But this shadow shows when I have my yahoo homepage up, too. Or anything that I may have on the screen. This just happened last night. No, I don't have another monitor.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I have to say then I think it may be a fault with the monitor more than a computer fault (I could be wrong) but everything points to it,about the only thing I can suggest,apart from trying a substitute monitor, is that you unplug all connections from the monitor to the computer (with the computer OFF of course) then plugging in again and rebooting to see if there is any difference......

It may just want degausing perhaps how to do that would be in the user manual of the monitor .....

You dont have any speakers near to it do you that may be affecting it?

By far the best way as I said earlier would be to try a substitute monitor so the fault could be narrowed down ........

If you feel like reading some of the problems monitors get take a look here 
http://experts.about.com/q/2115/

With the upsurge of the new TFT Monitors on sale now,second hand monitors are almost being given away over here at the moment,If I were in your shoes thats what I would be trying,the cheapest you could find would do just to prove where the fault lies.....but if money is no object you could always call in the profesionals  .......


----------

